# Canada recommending Vitamin D over flu vaccine



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

http://blogs.mercola.com/sites/vitalvotes/...-Vitamin-D.aspx


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I am going to do the vitamin D for myself. My 2 older boys do not want the Swine Flu shot, but I am getting it for my nine year old.
It took me days to decide if I should let the school vaccinate him.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm taking Vitamin D also.

I looked on the CDC site to see what they said about the Canadian flu shots and I copied and pasted what it said:

_Canadian Study Reponse

I heard that getting a seasonal flu vaccine increases a person’s chances of getting the 2009 H1N1 flu virus. Is this true?
CDC has reviewed data from studies done in the United States, and these studies along with a published study from Australia found that receipt of seasonal influenza vaccine neither increased nor decreased the risk of getting 2009 H1N1 influenza. In contrast, a small published study from Mexico found that seasonal vaccine provided some protection against 2009 H1N1. There has been recent media coverage about research conducted in Canada that suggests getting a season flu vaccination increases a person’s chances for becoming infected with the 2009 H1N1 flu virus. No other country has reported that seasonal vaccine has any positive or negative effect on the risk of getting 2009 H1N1 influenza. CDC is continuing to review the data as it becomes available.

Should I still get a seasonal flu vaccination?

All influenza viruses may cause serious illness and vaccination is the first and most important step in protecting against flu. CDC recommends seasonal flu vaccination for anyone who wants to reduce their chances of getting seasonal flu. 

What groups are recommended for seasonal flu vaccine?

Vaccination is particularly important for people who are at high risk of having serious seasonal flu-related complications or people who live with or care for those at high risk for serious seasonal flu-related complications, including: 

Children aged 6 months up to their 19th birthday 
Pregnant women 
People 50 years of age and older 
People of any age with certain chronic medical conditions 
People who live in nursing homes and other long-term care facilities 
People who live with or care for those at high risk for complications from flu, including: 
Health care workers 
Household contacts of persons at high risk for complications from the flu 
Household contacts and out of home caregivers of children less than 6 months of age (these children are too young to be vaccinated) 

Additional information on the Canadian studies can be found at http://www.cdc.gov/media/pressrel/2009/s091007.htm_



I copied the info. from this CDC page:

US Centers For Disease Control



Joy


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (vjw @ Oct 29 2009, 04:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=845131


> I'm taking Vitamin D also.
> 
> I looked on the CDC site to see what they said about the Canadian flu shots and I copied and pasted what it said:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info.

Some of us don't necessarily think that the CDC (or the govt for that matter,) is the most reliable, infallible source for good health information like others do. Especially some of us who live in Atlanta, and might personally know a couple of people who have worked for the CDC for a long time. And others who have spent years practicing alternative medicine. Just my .02 When Vitamin D is totally safe, cheap, available, and so very good for a persn's health, I wonder why some would risk their health _in the long term_ with vaccinations, when there is so much info freely available about the harmful adjuvents and preservatives contained in them that might cause problems years later. I suppose the people who make and sell these vaccines have done a wonderful job selling us fear?


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

How much vitamin D should a person take daily? In what form.... I've seen D3, etc....? Can you take
too much? 

I would like to try using vitamin D.... many of the students in my class and the 
teachers I work with are sick. I'm not sure that it's the flu, but whatever it is, I don't want it!

Thanks for the information!

Debbie


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (Harrysmom @ Oct 29 2009, 04:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=845136


> How much vitamin D should a person take daily? In what form.... I've seen D3, etc....? Can you take
> too much?
> 
> I would like to try using vitamin D.... many of the students in my class and the
> ...


I take Vitamin *D3*, 2000 iu per day. I think that people can take a lot of Vitamin D with no ill effects. If there were flu in my area, I'd take 5000 iu per day.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I don't really know what to think. On one side the Government and the Media are scaring you and on the other side you have the conspiracy theorists and their paranoia scaring you. So what are you to do ? I have never had a flu shot in my life and I am not going to start now especially after reading what's in it. Now they come with vitamin D. Another thing to fill up the pockets of someone. We are getting plenty of natural vitamin D here in Arizona directly from the sun. Guess what, people still get the flu. I am going to do what I think helped me over all those years where I did not get the flu or a serious cold : flower essences, essential oils and Influenzinum 30C from Boiron. Both of my grand'kids came down with Influenza A. They were over it in a week. They are outside a lot and get plenty of vitamin D from the sun. My daughter recognized that she has been lax with rubing them with essential oils before going to school.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I hearby declare that Halloween Candy in large amounts be prescribed as regular flu AND H1N1 preventative!!!! Whooo HOOOO! Woot!

(....coming down from massive chocolate overload....)


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Oct 29 2009, 04:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=845139


> QUOTE (Harrysmom @ Oct 29 2009, 04:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=845136





> How much vitamin D should a person take daily? In what form.... I've seen D3, etc....? Can you take
> too much?
> 
> I would like to try using vitamin D.... many of the students in my class and the
> ...


I take Vitamin *D3*, 2000 iu per day. I think that people can take a lot of Vitamin D with no ill effects. If there were flu in my area, I'd take 5000 iu per day.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I just ordered it, I ordered the drops though. I am lacking in Vitamin D according to my blood results.
Thanks for the info :biggrin:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

QUOTE (MalteseJane @ Oct 29 2009, 05:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=845153


> I don't really know what to think. On one side the Government and the Media are scaring you and on the other side you have the conspiracy theorists and their paranoia scaring you. So what are you to do ? I have never had a flu shot in my life and I am not going to start now especially after reading what's in it. Now they come with vitamin D. Another thing to fill up the pockets of someone. We are getting plenty of natural vitamin D here in Arizona directly from the sun. Guess what, people still get the flu. I am going to do what I think helped me over all those years where I did not get the flu or a serious cold : flower essences, essential oils and Influenzinum 30C from Boiron. Both of my grand'kids came down with Influenza A. They were over it in a week. They are outside a lot and get plenty of vitamin D from the sun. My daughter recognized that she has been lax with rubing them with essential oils before going to school.[/B]


What flowers essences and essential oils do you use and how do you use them?


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (Harrysmom @ Oct 29 2009, 06:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=845186


> QUOTE (MalteseJane @ Oct 29 2009, 05:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=845153





> I don't really know what to think. On one side the Government and the Media are scaring you and on the other side you have the conspiracy theorists and their paranoia scaring you. So what are you to do ? I have never had a flu shot in my life and I am not going to start now especially after reading what's in it. Now they come with vitamin D. Another thing to fill up the pockets of someone. We are getting plenty of natural vitamin D here in Arizona directly from the sun. Guess what, people still get the flu. I am going to do what I think helped me over all those years where I did not get the flu or a serious cold : flower essences, essential oils and Influenzinum 30C from Boiron. Both of my grand'kids came down with Influenza A. They were over it in a week. They are outside a lot and get plenty of vitamin D from the sun. My daughter recognized that she has been lax with rubing them with essential oils before going to school.[/B]


What flowers essences and essential oils do you use and how do you use them? 


[/B][/QUOTE]



Well, the holistic health community has been talking about people not having enough Vitamin D for years, so it's not new there. Maybe in the mainstream it is. The way I see it, it is cheap and available and you can take it all the time, so I don't think people are making too much money on it. I like Jarrow brand as it is from cod liver oil and lanolin. I also always keep elderberry (Sambucol) syrup , Vitamin C, and that homeopathic flu stuff I can't remember the very long name of it on hand for flu season. I haven't had the flu in years. I think I only had it only once in my entire life. I don't take the flu shots. 

Here's a chart to put this whole flu thing into perspective:http://www.flickr.com/photos/michaelpaukne...izes/l/in/pool-
[email protected]/

I really think it is way overblown and it is making people scared just like in the 70's. Everybody should relax a bit and remember that their immune systems are built to fight viruses. People's bodies aren't helpless.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

QUOTE (Harrysmom @ Oct 29 2009, 03:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=845186


> QUOTE (MalteseJane @ Oct 29 2009, 05:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=845153





> I don't really know what to think. On one side the Government and the Media are scaring you and on the other side you have the conspiracy theorists and their paranoia scaring you. So what are you to do ? I have never had a flu shot in my life and I am not going to start now especially after reading what's in it. Now they come with vitamin D. Another thing to fill up the pockets of someone. We are getting plenty of natural vitamin D here in Arizona directly from the sun. Guess what, people still get the flu. I am going to do what I think helped me over all those years where I did not get the flu or a serious cold : flower essences, essential oils and Influenzinum 30C from Boiron. Both of my grand'kids came down with Influenza A. They were over it in a week. They are outside a lot and get plenty of vitamin D from the sun. My daughter recognized that she has been lax with rubing them with essential oils before going to school.[/B]


What flowers essences and essential oils do you use and how do you use them? 


[/B][/QUOTE]

I order the flower essences from Perelandra. Every year she has a solution for the flu season. I also take the Immune, Lymphatic and Respiratory solutions. Tea Tree and Eucalyptus Essential Oils in Almond oil for the flu. The flower essences are drops you take before going to bed. Essential Oils you can use in massage, hot bath or inhalation. Lavender, Cloves, Thyme and Lemon are also good for colds. "The Complete Book of Essential Oils & Aromatherapy" from Valerie Ann Worwood is a good book if you are interested in essential oils.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I have bought vitamin D-3 from Trader's Joe. It contains olive oil, gelatin, glycerin and water. Yours is probably better with the cod liver. I took it for something else than the flu. I too think it's way overblown. You have to keep things in perspective.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm an advocate of vita D, too. In the winter months, when I'm unable to get much sun, I take cod liver oil (Omega-3, vita A & D).  Since I get a lot of sun in the summer months, I take vita A and fish oil in place of the cod liver oil.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I've been taking Oscal 500 w/vit D for a couple of years now. 2 pills =1000mg of calcium and 400iu of vit D. I should probably up my dosage.
xoxoxo

The information on the essential oils is wonderful!
xoxoxoxo


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

It's funny to me that the companies/govt agencies that are creating such a panic over a mild flu virus are considered sane and the people who are saying that it is overblown and everyone should relax and avoid vaccinations and take their Vitamin D are the conspiracy theorists. Hey, if I had no conscience or morals and I made millions of vaccines and continue to make millions more, I guess I'd say or do anything, including scaring people to death,or else I'd lose a boatload of money. According to the big Pharma companies, everything that *they* don't produce is ineffective. If anyone wants to use the word conspiracy, well, they are pretty good at that themselves. And it's a pretty well-known fact that the CDC/FDA are inextricably tied to vaccine makers/pharmaceutical companies through contracts and financial relationships that open the door for the possibility of conflict of interest. If someone wanted to do a study on how many people went to work for a Pharmaceutical company after working at a govt health agency, they would be surprised.

Just my .02. You don't have to take what I say as fact. Do your homework and make up your own mind._ I'm not trying to make you think like me. I just want you to think for yourself _and not get scared. Fear is a very powerful weapon.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I do think the Flu and the Swine are overblown and for me I don't need the shot. I only go to the doctor if I am deathly sick, this way when I need the antibiotic I know it will work. As far as my kids though, I feel I should get the shot to protect them. They are in school with a lot of others and in more contact than I ever am. I think each and everyone of us knows what is right for us and IMO nobody has the right to tell us what to do, but along the same lines we have the right to say the Gov't is overblowing it as well as people who take vitamin D don't know what they are doing. Isn't it the same thing, your(Not you in general) criticizing one so why not the other? This thread is just about info and shouldn't be about who is wrong or right and who is nuts and who isn't :biggrin: 
I for one believe in Vitamin D, this is why I bought it, but at the same time I do understand those in a position who want to get the shots.
I think people should be informed and not criticized for their choice. Again, JMO


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Yet another reason to eat cold water fish at every opportunity!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (princessre @ Oct 30 2009, 07:55 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=845348


> Yet another reason to eat cold water fish at every opportunity![/B]


Or Halloween candy.....


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Yes, there shouldn't be criticism, just opinions. Just because someone disagrees, doesn't mean they are offensive. Without disagreement, we are like robots.

IMO  

I find that some folks do not form their own opinions on things, just take others opinions because they don't want to think, due to stress, being extremely busy, fear, etc. I get that. I really do. But believing in something just because you saw an "expert" on TV can be dangerous in the long run if you don't listen to opinions from all sides of an issue. I have grave concerns when people blindly follow any type of advice without looking into in further. 

I'm really big on encouraging people to take in information from ALL sides of an issue and then make up their own mind. 

And listen ladies and gents: If I didn't care about my SM friends and their dogs, why would I even bother to take the time to research and post info here on holistic health, etc.? It takes a good bit of my time to find links, post, etc. I'm not in the holistic health business, and I don't benefit in any way from it. My desire is that SM members and their dogs live healthy and happy lives. That's the only reason why I share information. It is up to you to decide what to do with it.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Oct 30 2009, 09:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=845364


> Yes, there shouldn't be criticism, just opinions. Just because someone disagrees, doesn't mean they are offensive. Without disagreement, we are like robots.
> 
> IMO
> 
> ...


Suzan,
I am glad you share your info and links, I think that is great! :biggrin:


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Oct 30 2009, 07:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=845364


> Yes, there shouldn't be criticism, just opinions. Just because someone disagrees, doesn't mean they are offensive. Without disagreement, we are like robots.
> 
> IMO
> 
> ...



Seems like a lot of people these days just WANT to fallow blindly. I love the term "sheeple", for these folks. 

As far as Vitamin D goes, well I just got on the band wagon myself. For the last few weeks I've been taking 2000 a day, but I recently got some 5000 that I may start taking. I mostly got it for my grandpa though, who hardly ever even leaves the house, let alone gets enough sunshine, at least not this time of year. 

Here's a recent really good article about Vitamin D, and how to determine your dosage.

http://www.naturalnews.com/027345_Vitamin_...sure_blood.html


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Oct 30 2009, 09:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=845383


> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Oct 30 2009, 09:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=845364





> Yes, there shouldn't be criticism, just opinions. Just because someone disagrees, doesn't mean they are offensive. Without disagreement, we are like robots.
> 
> IMO
> 
> ...


Suzan,
I am glad you share your info and links, I think that is great! :biggrin: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


I know that not everyone agrees with me and probably thinks I'm "out there," but that's cool. I don't expect everyone to agree. What I enjoy are good discussions with people who are informed and interested in discussion, not arguments. 

We writers are a little bit :wacko1: anyway! 

Over the years, I've tried to maintain my body/health and my dogs health with both traditional medicine and alternative medicine, and while there are merits to both types of treatment, I usually will pick the holistic route. I really think that our bodies (and our dogs bodies) were created with an immune system that works quite well without synthetic chemical intervention if maintained to a certain degree. I also think that there are those try to convince us that our bodies can't handle illness, and that we need synthetic drugs for every little sniffle. That's not conspiracy, it's business. But often these drugs mask symptoms but never get to the bottom of the cause of the illness. Holistic health is the opposite. They want to know the cause and eliminate it, if possible, so that the person really IS healthy, not just has the APPEARANCE of health due to masking symptoms. Does that make sense? 

Of course in some cases, yes, yes, yes, we definitely need synthetic medications, but imo it is tipped way too far in the balance of over medicating. 

The best thing we can do for ourselves is to eat well, sleep enough, drink clean water, get fresh air and sunshine and some exercise. Then relax and don't worry so much about illnesses/viruses/flus. If you catch something, let your immune system work to shed the toxins, don't run for a synthetic chemical that suppresses your immune system reaction to the illness, but really does nothing to cure you. 

Nutritional supplements like Vitamin D are great because how many of us are outside in the sunshine for more than a few minutes a day? I don't believe in taking tons of supplements either. Through trial and error, I found a few things that work for me that I can afford. 

I think that simple is best. Don't complicate your body or your life with lab-created things which we really really don't know for sure are safe for our bodies* in the long-term.*


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Another thing, too. While I think that health insurance is a good thing for most people, do you think that we'd be at the doctor's office so much and take so many prescriptions if we didn't have coverage? It seems like it feeds on itself in some ways, you know? 

My sister is supposedly borderline everything - diabetic, high blood pressure, etc. She doesn't have diabetes, HBP, but she is "almost there." She takes all kinds of synthetic drugs. I asked her why she takes diabetes meds when she doesn't have it. She said because the doctor said she needed it. 

Then I asked her if she would be taking it if her insurance didn't pay for it. She said no. 

I wonder sometimes if we would be taking all this stuff if we had to pay hundreds of dollars out of pocket. Especially when most of these meds cost pennies to make.

And no, I am most definitely not for government-paid medical care. I personally think that med. insurance should be for catastrophic care and be treated like auto insurance - no accidents/doctor visits, you pay less. More accidents/doc visits, you pay more. That way people who take care of their health don't have to pay as much as people who abuse their health. Just an idea! 


Just something to think about. Don't get mad at me.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Oct 30 2009, 10:39 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=845396


> QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Oct 30 2009, 09:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=845383





> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Oct 30 2009, 09:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=845364





> Yes, there shouldn't be criticism, just opinions. Just because someone disagrees, doesn't mean they are offensive. Without disagreement, we are like robots.
> 
> IMO
> 
> ...


Suzan,
I am glad you share your info and links, I think that is great! :biggrin: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


I know that not everyone agrees with me and probably thinks I'm "out there," but that's cool. I don't expect everyone to agree. What I enjoy are good discussions with people who are informed and interested in discussion, not arguments. 

We writers are a little bit :wacko1: anyway! 

Over the years, I've tried to maintain my body/health and my dogs health with both traditional medicine and alternative medicine, and while there are merits to both types of treatment, I usually will pick the holistic route. I really think that our bodies (and our dogs bodies) were created with an immune system that works quite well without synthetic chemical intervention if maintained to a certain degree. I also think that there are those try to convince us that our bodies can't handle illness, and that we need synthetic drugs for every little sniffle. That's not conspiracy, it's business. But often these drugs mask symptoms but never get to the bottom of the cause of the illness. Holistic health is the opposite. They want to know the cause and eliminate it, if possible, so that the person really IS healthy, not just has the APPEARANCE of health due to masking symptoms. Does that make sense? 

Of course in some cases, yes, yes, yes, we definitely need synthetic medications, but imo it is tipped way too far in the balance of over medicating. 

The best thing we can do for ourselves is to eat well, sleep enough, drink clean water, get fresh air and sunshine and some exercise. Then relax and don't worry so much about illnesses/viruses/flus. If you catch something, let your immune system work to shed the toxins, don't run for a synthetic chemical that suppresses your immune system reaction to the illness, but really does nothing to cure you. 

Nutritional supplements like Vitamin D are great because how many of us are outside in the sunshine for more than a few minutes a day? I don't believe in taking tons of supplements either. Through trial and error, I found a few things that work for me that I can afford. 

I think that simple is best. Don't complicate your body or your life with lab-created things which we really really don't know for sure are safe for our bodies* in the long-term.*
[/B][/QUOTE]

Sending you an IM...


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Just stumbled on this post and soooo appreciate it! Suzan, I couldn't get your original link to work, but recalled reading about the CDC stumbling on the Vitamin D deficiency in many of the deaths from H1N1, here.

I agree with you that we need to take in all of the information and process it for ourselves, much like we are doing for our dogs with our vets. I also find it scary that there are many companies out there profiting from illness and poor nutrition! 

Oh, and it was very humorous to see the news report today that studies show that long-term changes in diet and exercise are more effective at combating diabetes than drugs - well, duh!!!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I forgot to add that I recall reading that there are health risks if you take too much vitamin D (and D3 is the one that I see most recommended) because it (along with Vitamin A) is NOT water soluble like most vitamins. It can cause severe headaches. But I take the same dosage as Suzan - 1000mg in the AM and another 1000mg at bedtime.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I forgot to add that I recall reading that there are health risks if you take too much vitamin D (and D3 is the one that I see most recommended) because it (along with Vitamin A) is NOT water soluble like most vitamins. It can cause severe headaches. But I take the same dosage as Suzan - 1000mg in the AM and another 1000mg at bedtime. 

And I agree that as a society, in general, we tend to over medicate unfortunately. IMHO it doesn't help that pharma companies spend so much on advertising, either.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I went to the health food store recently to get some vit D, and when I asked what the difference was between D and D3 and which to get the person said it's the same thing ?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Suzan, I really appreciate your knowledge!! Thank you so much for sharing with us!!

Just curious... have you found any info about pomegranate juice and its benefits, if any? I drink 4-8 ounces of organic 100% pom juice just about every day ... not really sure why!! :brownbag: Hoping it'll do something good, I guess!!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Oct 30 2009, 06:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=845518


> Suzan, I really appreciate your knowledge!! Thank you so much for sharing with us!!
> 
> Just curious... have you found any info about pomegranate juice and its benefits, if any? I drink 4-8 ounces of organic 100% pom juice just about every day ... not really sure why!! :brownbag: Hoping it'll do something good, I guess!! [/B]



It's very healthy but I think that it's about the same as blueberry juice. So if you enjoy it, go for it. I don't know if 4-8 is too much, though? (sweetness) I like the pom seeds.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (PreciousPrince @ Oct 30 2009, 05:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=845497


> I went to the health food store recently to get some vit D, and when I asked what the difference was between D and D3 and which to get the person said it's the same thing ?[/B]


No it isn't the same. D2 is synthetic, and D3 is usually from cod liver oil or lanolin.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Oct 30 2009, 05:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=845364


> I find that some folks do not form their own opinions on things, just take others opinions because they don't want to think, due to stress, being extremely busy, fear, etc. I get that. I really do. But believing in something just because you saw an "expert" on TV can be dangerous in the long run if you don't listen to opinions from all sides of an issue. I have grave concerns when people blindly follow any type of advice without looking into in further.
> 
> I'm really big on encouraging people to take in information from ALL sides of an issue and then make up their own mind.[/B]


Very well said, Suzan. It's sad when people are so adamant that so-and-so is correct about an issue just because he or she has "impressive" credentials attached to his or her name. That's "sheeple" for ya. 

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Oct 30 2009, 06:39 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=845396


> Over the years, I've tried to maintain my body/health and my dogs health with both traditional medicine and alternative medicine, and while there are merits to both types of treatment, I usually will pick the holistic route. *I really think that our bodies (and our dogs bodies) were created with an immune system that works quite well without synthetic chemical intervention if maintained to a certain degree. I also think that there are those try to convince us that our bodies can't handle illness, and that we need synthetic drugs for every little sniffle. That's not conspiracy, it's business. But often these drugs mask symptoms but never get to the bottom of the cause of the illness. Holistic health is the opposite. They want to know the cause and eliminate it, if possible, so that the person really IS healthy, not just has the APPEARANCE of health due to masking symptoms. Does that make sense?
> 
> The best thing we can do for ourselves is to eat well, sleep enough, drink clean water, get fresh air and sunshine and some exercise. Then relax and don't worry so much about illnesses/viruses/flus. If you catch something, let your immune system work to shed the toxins, don't run for a synthetic chemical that suppresses your immune system reaction to the illness, but really does nothing to cure you.*[/B]


Yep, makes perfect sense. :biggrin: I truly believe that, for the most part, Western medicine does nothing but "mask" symptoms. Also, I don't think we give our immune system enough credit. If we nourish and strengthen it with the right foods, and weed out all the toxins in the form of vaccines, drugs, "junk" food, exposure to environmental hazards, etc., we would be amazed at how well-equipped and capable our immune system really is in fighting off diseases/ailments. Unfortunately for us, we're living in a time in which weakening our immune system by avoiding the very foods that heal us, while consuming crap and injecting junk into our bodies, is actually encouraged and promoted by government agencies that are supposed to "protect" us, not line their pockets by protecting companies that $upport them.

LOL, sorry for the rant.


----------



## misti9er (Mar 24, 2009)

I was sick with some sort of bug.. i had a fever for 7 days and lost 5 pounds which made me look even worse, so glad to be better...i enjoyed gaining that 5 pounds i lost back eating lots of halloween candy lol. I dont want to get swine flu, i think i will have to get some vitamin D also


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

*by Mike Adams, the Health Ranger, NaturalNews Editor 

(NaturalNews) The news is out: Vitamin D is better than the swine flu vaccine at halting H1N1 infections. In fact, without vitamin D, chances are that a vaccine won't generate much of an immune response in the first place.

That's because vitamin D is essential for healthy, active immune function. That's just one of the reasons smart people are choosing vitamin D instead of the swine flu vaccine. Here are nineteen more reasons:

#1 Vitamin D activates your immune system to respond to any viral exposure (not just one virus).

#2 Vitamin D naturally belongs in your body.

#3 Vitamin D has been functioning as medicine in the human body since the beginning of the human species.

#4 Vitamin D is available right now and there's no shortage of it.

#5 Vitamin D won't cause your brain to swell and put you into a coma.

#6 Vitamin D doesn't require an injection with a scary needle.

#7 Vitamin D is found naturally in many foods such as sardines or salmon.

#8 Vitamin D has a perfect safety record. No one ever died from consuming it.

#9 Vitamin D is affordable. You can even get it for free (from sunlight).

#10 Vitamin D doesn't contain viral fragments from diseased animals (like vaccines often do).

#11 Vitamin D doesn't contain thimerosal or other chemical preservatives.

#12 Vitamin D doesn't need a warning sheet describing possible side effects.

#13 Vitamin D doesn't hurt your arm when you take it.

#14 Vitamin D also improves sugar metabolism, bone density and healthy moods.

#15 Vitamin D is safe for the environment.

#16 Vitamin D doesn't contain squalene or other inflammatory adjuvant chemicals.

#17 Vitamin D works on everyone and is safe for everyone, including infants and children.

#18 Vitamin D is made in nature, not a laboratory.

#19 Vitamin D is found naturally in breast milk.

#20 You can walk, and chew gum, and generate vitamin D from sunshine all at the same time!

Skip the vaccine. Get more Vitamin D!
</span>*


----------



## SpringHasSprung (May 4, 2007)

Suzan, Thanks SO much for all this information. I've been a huge proponent of Vitamin D3 as well and have been trumpeting it's benefits loudly. I take 4,000 IU a day and will up it if I get any sign of flu/cold symptoms. 

I really appreciate you sharing your knowledge of all things holistic. You are so very right that we all need to inform ourselves and make decisions in our own best interests and not be scared poopless by those with interests "behind the scenes".


----------

